#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Existe alguma forma de instalar ios mikrotik em um roteador cisco??

## francadiego

Boa tarde Pessoal, 
tenho varios roteadores da Cisco parados e gostaria de saber se existe alguma possibilidade de instalar a IOS Mikrotik nele ???

----------


## sgnetararuama

Nao

----------


## biohazzard

Tu esta zoeira, Digamos que fosse possível, por qual motivo tiraria o IOS, e colocaria o Mikrotik, me de uma explicação logica para isto.

Ser direto, não tem como instalar, e sem contar que sistema da cisco infinitamente melhor, e totalmente estável.

Mikrotik é muito ruim, nem é considerado equipamento de telecom.

----------


## ronei10

Quer usar mikrotik compra uma CRS. Eu ficaria com o cisco.

----------


## agatangelos

Por isso o roteador está parado ...

Enviado via MotoG3-TE usando UnderLinux App

----------


## francadiego

amigo, sei muito bem que a mikrotik não chega aos pés da confiabilidade de um cisco. o fato era que tenho muitos roteadores parados e iria usar o hotspot da mikrotik. mas tudo bem!! agradeço a resposta de todos!! O

----------


## ronei10

Quais roteador vc tem. De repente podemos fazer permuta

----------


## ronei10

Que RB vc precisa?

----------


## francadiego

Tenho cisco 1841, 2801,2805,2815,1905,2911. Troco por rb de todos os tipos


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## ronei10

Ok me da um tempo deixa eu passar pro meu suporte tecnico

----------

